# Broken brake cable guides on my OCLV (x-post from wrenching)



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey all.. I was getting ready for an afternoon ride and grabbed my bike( 2000 OCLV 5500 frame) from it's usual perch. As I squeezed both brakes hard as I do before every ride the right lever gave. I looked down in horror as the cable housing separated from the frame. There's still a bunch of the stop left on the frame but not enough to properly hold the housing in place. I could go the easy route and simply have the housing run from the lever to the brakes and hold in all with a couple zip ties. But, is there any way I can replace these stops? The warranty is long gone, btw.

FWIW- I'm darn luck that this happened before my ride and not while at the end of N Hillside ave in Chatham!



Thanks
__________________


----------



## Bazeljet (May 4, 2005)

why is the warranty "long gone"? Trek has always offered lifetime warrenty on the OCLV bikes. Another option is to crash the bike and file it under Trek's crash replacement program!


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*no warranty*



Bazeljet said:


> why is the warranty "long gone"? Trek has always offered lifetime warrenty on the OCLV bikes. Another option is to crash the bike and file it under Trek's crash replacement program!


There's no warranty because it was bought NOS off Ebay and has since been repainted twice.


----------



## Bazeljet (May 4, 2005)

got it...your going to have to run a full cable (yuck) or try to rivit a new guide in there.


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*update after contacting Trek*

They won't warranty my frame (no big surprise) but offered to replace the cable guides for a fee. I think I'll just go with the cable housing on the frame for now and search for a deal on a Madone or other....


----------

